# Project Imagination



## adamski07 (Jan 11, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Case : Cooler Master Storm Trooper Case
PSU : Cooler Master V850 Modular PSU
Motherboard : Asus Maxmimus Formula VI Z87 Motherboard
CPU : Intel 4770K 4.6Ghz
RAM : Corsair Vengeance PRO DDR3 2133 16GB
GPU : TWO(2) EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX
SSD : Samsung 830 256GB SSD
HDD : N/A
Water Cooling Components: Aqua Computer Airplex Modularity 360 RAD
Aqua Computer Cuplex XT CPU Block
Aqua Computer Kryographics CPU Block

*Mods:*
-360 Front Rad Mount
-Custom double layered 90 degrees motherboard tray 
-Custom SSD, GPUs, and CPU Plates
-Custom Sleeved Cables
-Custom PSU Shroud With Built-on Floor Channel and 5.25" Bay Mount
-Custom Back Panel With Two(2) 120mm Exhaust Fans and Built-in Reservoir
-Custom Back Panel Cover
-Clear Hard Tubing
-Remoavable PSU Shroud Cover For Easy Cable Access
-Cable-less Right Side


----------



## adamski07 (Jan 11, 2014)

Enjoy the build!  Also, check out the project log for more photos of the build. Thanks!

-adamski07


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 11, 2014)

i love the red, is it really red i just think its orange-ish red


----------



## adamski07 (Jan 11, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> i love the red, is it really red i just think its orange-ish red



It's fiery red. Probably because of the lighting or camera.  Please rate the build, thank you.


----------



## JessePalacio (Jan 11, 2014)

awesome build man. =)


----------



## defanged (Jan 11, 2014)

that is seriously cool looking


----------



## msamelis (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm a fan of subtle cases, but this was done very well and it doesn't feel provoking with too many weird colours or LED lights. Good job indeed!


----------



## Ford Reese (Mar 1, 2015)

CM Storm Trooper


----------

